# Snakeranch



## Freckle1 (Mar 5, 2018)

anybody else sad that we never got the chance of having pied stimpsons?

Anyone know what would of happened to them?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 5, 2018)

WOAH!!! That is AWESOME!


----------



## Foozil (Mar 5, 2018)

I want one


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s so cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 5, 2018)

I wasn't upset before because I never knew these existed but DAMN!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 5, 2018)

From what i have heard.

When the fit hit the shan for the owner, they got farmed out.

There are now 8 in existence from this line. All produced from the original NT Stimson paring.

Attempts at breeding the pieds together have failed, as well as pied x het pairings.

A fair chunk of the 8 reside somewhere in vic, confirmed by fb pics earlier this year (which were also quickly removed from fb).

Of the original 3 that were produced, one has allegedly made it into a collection in the US. Wow! The whereabouts of the other two has gone cold, (but still believe they are still in the country)

So, all is not lost yet for this line in the hobby. Its understandable why news has gone quiet about these with the owner's recent legal troubles.


----------



## Freckle1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I did see a d and d reptiles with a few pictures before of them trying to breed a pie with a het but thought they would of been different fingers crossed then they do pop up again.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 5, 2018)

That's definitely a different looking snake; i'm torn between thinking it's too weird and wanting one


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 5, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> That's definitely a different looking snake; i'm torn between thinking it's too weird and wanting one


I'm considering selling a kidney... lol


----------



## Freckle1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Not to mention some of the other pythons they had. Melanistic woma and Darwin.


----------



## Foozil (Mar 6, 2018)

Those are amazing :O


----------



## GhoulGecko (Mar 6, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> View attachment 323527
> View attachment 323528
> View attachment 323529
> View attachment 323526
> ...


Mate, those are some seriously nice snakes!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Mar 6, 2018)

Am i the only one who just finds them eh?...yes?...Okay..


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 6, 2018)

Jarrod Sharp has a Melanistic Darwin. Had it displayed at a reptile expo last year.
Hopefully he does well with them and the mutation is finally proven out.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> Not to mention some of the other pythons they had. Melanistic woma and Darwin.


Would you mind identifying what each of these is?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Mar 6, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Would you mind identifying what each of these is?


They had a "black woma" which was black with slightly orange stripes, and the "Black Princess", a hypermelanistic Darwin.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Woma @Bluetongue1


----------



## Freckle1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Would you mind identifying what each of these is?



Yep the other is a paradox albino spotted and a albino red bellies black snake. 

I’ll post some more later
[doublepost=1520371275,1520368368][/doublepost]


Bluetongue1 said:


> Would you mind identifying what each of these is?



Yep the other is a paradox albino spotted and a
[doublepost=1520371385][/doublepost]






[doublepost=1520371446][/doublepost]


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 7, 2018)

The paradox are my favourite, and super zebra carpets


----------



## Foozil (Mar 7, 2018)

The paradox albino mac is insane.... well I guess that all are


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 7, 2018)

Are they simply lucky to breed all these mutations or do they acquire them through other means? Seems a bit odd that only a few big breeders happen upon such rarities when theoretically any clutch may magically hatch the next new and sort after morph.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 7, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Are they simply lucky to breed all these mutations or do they acquire them through other means? Seems a bit odd that only a few big breeders happen upon such rarities when theoretically any clutch may magically hatch the next new and sort after morph.



Often projects are sold off before they meet their full potential and I would imagine many breeders wouldn't have the buying power or the contacts to manage to get hold of them. (Other than those wit serious financial clout)

i'm assuming some of these animals at least have been line bred over several generations without offspring being released for public sale or others could have turned up on the market which would impact the potential.

I'm sure @George would have some insight he might be happy to share.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 9, 2018)

That albino RBB - DAMN!!!


----------

